# Rd 9 maadi



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok question for you how do you get a taxi from anywhere other than Maadi to get you to the right part of Rd 9 i.e metro market? I ask as everytime me and my husband try to go there when we are not starting in maadi we end up at a very scary end which is usually in almost total darkness and when the cab driver asks everyone says this is road 9 and we stuggle to get back to where we need to be this never seems to happen to most of our friends when they ask for road 9 any tips would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

A good rule of thumb is that if the taxi driver doesn't understand where you want to go, or does not know the route, pick a different cab. Sometimes it takes me two or three cabs before I get one I like. The newer white and black cabs with working meters are usually the best. Also bring a map with you and get to know the roads yourself, that way you can direct the cab. Cab drivers love taking people on wild-goose chases to run up a tab. Don't be afraid to yell at the cab driver either if they start acting stupid! Though if it comes to that, best just to get a different cab!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> A good rule of thumb is that if the taxi driver doesn't understand where you want to go, or does not know the route, pick a different cab. Sometimes it takes me two or three cabs before I get one I like. The newer white and black cabs with working meters are usually the best. Also bring a map with you and get to know the roads yourself, that way you can direct the cab. Cab drivers love taking people on wild-goose chases to run up a tab. Don't be afraid to yell at the cab driver either if they start acting stupid! Though if it comes to that, best just to get a different cab!


CSA has some really good maps of Maadi, both full sized and a fold-up pocket size. Best of all, they're gratis!


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

You need to enter Maadi by the 2nd entrance. A good reference point would be the Red advertising hoarding over the centre of the road, which is further on than the Green advertising hoarding. You can't miss these hoardings being they are so big. When the taxi enters Maadi, you will go over a fly over. At the end of this, instruct the driver to turn immediately Right, then Right again and that should bring you to the metro supermarket area. Hope that helps


----------

